# advice on living in Saltillo



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

I am considering a job in Saltillo. I am originally from Canada but live in the US now (Georgia). I understand there are a lot of Canadian and US expats living there so I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on what it is like to live there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Monterrey and Saltillo are busy northern cities, Saltillo being older. Perhaps someone living there will attempt to answer your very broad question. In general, you will find all of the modern conveniences and shopping opportunities that you will need. Only the language and culture will be different and fascinating.


----------



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you!

I am hoping someone can give me some insight as to the pluses and minuses of life there before I have to make a decision.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might want to change your flags!
Compared to Georgia; start packing!


----------



## shancdn (Jul 16, 2009)

Does your comment mean it's better than Georgia?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is always a matter of opinion and lifestyle, but I do think so, with the possible exception of the peaches.


----------

